# Hey There!



## AspiringBB216 (Jan 26, 2012)

Been lurking the board for a few days now, first site i've come across that actually has some pretty awesome and informative members. (I've only seen bodybuilding.com besides IronMag and this site is by far better.)

I'm a 21 year old male, obsessed with my diet and working out. I've been working out consistently since I have been 15 years old. I'm 5'8" @165 lbs around 11-13% BF. 

My Goal is to drop down to a 5-6% body fat and then pack on some lean mass, maybe with a Pro hormone to start out with. I've been lifting naturally, only taking Glutamine and a Protein. IronMagLabs seems to have some great products, especially after reading tons of reviews I can say that I am genuinely interested.

Goal is to be around 185-190 at a 5-6% body fat, maybe a little more. I don't necessarily want complete striations but a 6 pack with good muscle definition is a must, so a goal to me is nice to have until I decide to take this to another level.

Hope to interact with everyone in the future and plan on sharing my insight and whatever knowledge I can contribute to the forums!

Hard Work & Heavy Lifting 
-AspiringBB216


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AspiringBB216* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## cod123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!

You're going to like it here.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## AspiringBB216 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Everybody!


----------



## charley (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome...............


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------

